# NotePerformer with Dorico Elements?



## borisb2 (Jun 30, 2021)

Couldnt find it on their website yet:

Is NotePerformer compatible with the small version of Dorico?

Thanks


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 7, 2021)

This thread should answer your question.


----------



## borisb2 (Jul 7, 2021)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> This thread should answer your question.


that was a long thread  - well, simple answer is always good .. thanks!

I downloaded the 30day version of NP in the meantime and just installed it .. works nicely

Thanks again


----------

